# Rose & her little 1 mo old guy



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww that is so cute how he's laying with her , lol…
He's very handsome ! Im guessing he's a momma's boy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww, that's so cute!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks you guys, it was one of those rare moments, they were both in a deep sleep & was able to get Bob to come out with camera.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

So sweet! He is a big boy!


----------

